# little things that've made you happy today



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)

Slept almost 8 1/2 hours last night.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I found a good chord yesterday.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of the local photographers is going to retire and is selling off his inventory. We scored about 30 good quality passe-partouts (mats, mattes) in various sizes for 15 euro in total - ideal for framing my wife's Chinese ink drawings.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A school friend who's also on Facebook recommended a product that would help with my tree-pollen allergy, and our local chemist had it in stock! And my niece suggested a way to stop insect bites from itching - using a hair drier.
https://expatyogi.com/travel/stop-mosquito-bite-itch.html/


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

My neighbour's son, a builder, knowing that I'd told his mother that some of my closet doors were dodgy, came and fixed them for me gratis and unasked.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Got the 1st Pfizer shot ...


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

I found my loyality card that I thought I have lost. One more stamp and I can get a free drink.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The mobile phone we keep in the car had gone dead but has now been reactivated.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Watching this wonderful program. Stephen Jay Gould searches for meaning and finds beauty and consolation singing in a Bach choir.


----------

